# Bucks Changing Uniforms



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

_Drew Olson_

The Bucks playoff run -- which was actually more of a slow and somewhat painful jog than a rigorous sprint - - did not inspire many Milwaukeeans to rush to the local sporting goods store to purchase t-shirts, hats, mini-balls and other team paraphernalia.

As it turns out, that's not entirely bad.

Multiple sources told OnMilwaukee.com that the Bucks will unveil new uniforms next season, ditching the purple, green and silver color palette for a green, red and white scheme that more closely resembles the threads that the team wore during the early 1980s. 


http://www.onmilwaukee.com/sports/articles/Bucksuni050506.html

Not sure if you guys had this posted or not. Only see one page for the Bucks forum.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

These are the Bucks' new colors.










Link


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ it doesnt seem like it's a big change, i mean, they just change the purple to red?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> ^ it doesnt seem like it's a big change, i mean, they just change the purple to red?


Like Toronto?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks okay, but I like the other ones better.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

i'm glad they are changing, as i've never been much of a fan of the purple. however, i've always thought they should switch to a green/gold/white color scheme, similar to that of LBJ's HS. just seems more fitting for the bucks. :twocents: the red doesn't seem bad though, but it reminds me of way too much christmas. i'd like to see what the uni's will look like.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

maybe if they did change the logo, they will wait till start of next season to show everyone?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I actually like them purple ones a lot more.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

that'll be weird at the start but i reckon its better to stay purple becuase there are heaps of team that wear red


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

heres the logo


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I liked the purple, but looks like we're going back to the old color scheme. All so we can sell a couple more jerseys. Why don't they just change them every year like European soccer teams (*sarcastic*)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, just seems like an upgraded version.

lol, I think changing every yr would cost money :biggrin:


----------

